# "No JVM could be found on your system."



## bluegardenia (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

I am a beginner. My operating system is Windows 7 and I use Firefox and Google Chrome for browsers. I have three problems:

1. Despite following the instructions in the Control Panes, I am unable to uninstall Java from my computer.

2. I am unable to download Java. Every time I tried, I keep getting a message which says, " Installation has failed."

3. I also keep getting this message, " No JVM could be found on your system. Please define EXE4_JAVA_Home to point to an installed 32-bit JDK or download a JRE from www.java.com

Can someone please tell me how to solve these issues.

Thank you,

bluegardenia


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

i am no big fan of java. there is a thread, http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/1089463-java-update.html which may help you out. it sounds like you need to use some sort of java ripper to remove it, i would try revo uninstaller. i have used iobit, but would try revo first, iobit can be tricky and these tools can be dangerous. java is a known vulnerability, and it looks like you were making a wise decision to uninstall it. and it seems this post may have gotten a quicker response in the windows 7 forum.
you're welcome


----------

